# Pregnant Sphynx for sale



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Was browsing Pets4homes as I'm wont to do (who doesn't?) and spotted this ad.

PREGNANT GIRL FOR SALE | Bourne, Lincolnshire | Pets4Homes

Pregnant Sphynx for sale in Bourne, Lincs. Their reason is "my other girl picks on her", which is a ridic reason to rehome a pregnant cat if you ask me - why can't they just keep mum separate? Why is mum not spayed at age 1 year 1 month? Surely at 4 weeks they could still spay her? There are just so many things about this ad that makes me judge the owner lol.

Anyway, thought I'd post it on here in case someone can help out because I can just imagine the sort of people who might want a pregnant cat and who knows what would happen to the kittens.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Gaaaaah. Things like this make me really hate the world.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Is this for real?! 
Sphynx cats are very expensive - I hope this girl doesn't get into the wrong hands


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm only a couple of hours away, so could get to this little one if anyone was able to offer her a home.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

flev said:


> I'm only a couple of hours away, so could get to this little one if anyone was able to offer her a home.


That would be great, I'm too far away (again!) but will watch with hope someone is able to help x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

My beautiful girl is due with litter of 6-7 | Bourne, Lincolnshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Very confused - does this mean both their cats are pregnant? Or is one advert suggesting the cat they want to rehome is 4 weeks pregnant and the other that she's due next week?

Poor cat(s) 

I know nothing about pregnant cats, kittens etc, and Timothy would NOT be happy, but I'm very tempted to just ring and go get her. Need to keep telling myself that is a bad idea.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Is it the same advertiser? If so I'm reading this as one ad for the pregnant cat now and another ad for the kittens from another cat


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Just gave them a call after talking briefly with CG. The lady on the phone was very definite that they weren't prepared to give her up to a rescue. Apparently things are "a bit tense" between her and the other cat, so they thought they'd advertise her and see what interest there may be 

Poor thing.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for trying hun. Not sure what to do then poor girls x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

flev said:


> Just gave them a call after talking briefly with CG. The lady on the phone was very definite that they weren't prepared to give her up to a rescue. Apparently things are "a bit tense" between her and the other cat, so they thought they'd advertise her and see what interest there may be
> 
> Poor thing.


Things would be tense if they have two pregnant cats and a small house - they don't all want to share kittens and so on. Thought the photo of cats having sex was rather bad taste.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I doubt these will be free to a home, they are an expensive breed, cheapest I have seen them for with no pedigree is £650, with pedigree £850 going up to £1,200.


----------

